# GTX 560ti card suggestion



## sandeep3010 (Jul 24, 2012)

*** FORMAT **** 


APPROXIMATE PURCHASE DATE:  

this week 

BUDGET RANGE: 18000.0 INR (INDIAN RUPEES) = 321.600857602 USD  

USAGE FROM MOST TO LEAST IMPORTANT:  

Gaming [games : example metro ,crysis mw bf dirt3 f12011 farcry n fps mostly] [watching movies] 
No photoshopping and designing tool app requirements 

CURRENT GPU AND POWER SUPPLY: 

No GPU at present planning to get a new one

PSU : CORSAIR 700 GS

OTHER RELEVANT SYSTEM SPECS: 

Processor : Intel i5 3570k
Motherboard : ASUS MAXIMUS V GENE
RAM : GSKILL RIPJAWS 1600 (2*4gb kit)
HDD : 2tb seagate st200dm0001
SSD : planning to get a corsair force gt 120gb 6gb/s
monitor : BENQ 24inch RL2450H
case : coolermaster HAF 912 advanced

PREFERRED WEBSITE(S) FOR PARTS: NONE (AS I will buy from the market directly )

COUNTRY OF ORIGIN: INDIA

PARTS PREFERENCES: NVIDIA ONLY 

OVERCLOCKING: Yes 

Maybe SLI : Yes  (soon in future after  3years from now)

MONITOR RESOLUTION: 1920x1200

ADDITIONAL COMMENTS: 



MSI India ? Graphics Card - N560GTX-Ti Hawk





ASUS - Graphics Cards- ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DC2 TOP/2DI/2GD5



MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more



Hawk is 1 gb and other 2 options 2 gb….. which one to go for.



Is it worth spendind extra for 2 gb to make it future. Intend to use the card for 3 odd years.



I feel hawk is better in 1gb segment. Which 1 to buy in 2 gb?



Direct cu 2 top vs twin frozr 2


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 24, 2012)

Ditch GTX560 TI and go for HD7850 card available for 16 - 18k  

If Strictly Nvidia GPU....then wait for GTX 660/650.


----------



## sukant (Jul 24, 2012)

If strictly Nvidia go for GTX 660 or GTX 560 TI OC editions , GTX 650 performs just minutely better than GTX 550 Ti so no point in going for the same.

7850 seems to be the best bet as of now


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2012)

No point waiting for 660, it won't be available here before September-October. Get an overclocked 7850, that's your best option.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 24, 2012)

You should go for a gtx560ti if you have a budget of less than 14k. But you have 18k, so you can easily get the msi hd 7850 power edition.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 24, 2012)

guys no ATI 
( ONLY NVIDIA)

MSI India ? Graphics Card - N560GTX-Ti Hawk





ASUS - Graphics Cards [...] /#overview



*in.msi.com/product/vga/N560 [...] v=Overview 


PLEASE SUGGEST ONE 

kindly please clarify my following queries

1. is ASUS 2gb oc top gtx 560ti better overall by a huge number as compared to the msi twin froz II 2gb OC

2. is hawk 1gb gtx560ti by msi a real good solution keeping in mind its 1gb and how can this affect my pc in future

3. can I sli a gtx 670 in future wit a gtx560ti or it has to be of the same type ?

KEEPING IN MIND I HAVE A maximus V GENE board from ASUS  ( Micro ATX)

will the asus gtx560 DCII TOP 2gb prevent me to sli in future due to its size ????


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2012)

1. No
2. No
3. No, you can only SLI same type
4. No

If you are willing to spend 18k, 7850 is the only option atm and a very good one. A 560Ti will be within 15k, but not a wise purchase. Your call now.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 24, 2012)

if incase I opt to checkout the 7850 by ATI 

What manufacturer and model should I go for 
(Provide exact link) 

(keeping in mind de budget)


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2012)

This: MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC PCI Express GDDR5 Graphic Card

or this: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Graphic Card


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

HD 7850 is better than any and every nVidia card around that price range.

and HD 7850 comes with 2 GB VRAM by default.

btw why are you thinking of wasting money on a previous generation card like GTX 560 Ti which is slower and comsumes twice the power?

Either spend 30K and buy GTX 670 or buy HD 7850 in ~16K.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 24, 2012)

what bot de drivers issue (rumor) for ATI compared to nvidia cards


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

sandeep3010 said:


> what bot de drivers issue (rumor) for ATI compared to nvidia cards


There are none with my HD 6950.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 24, 2012)

and also how would you rate
A
 7850 crossfire
vs
560ti sli
or
a single 670


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

sandeep3010 said:


> and also how would you rate
> A
> 7850 crossfire
> vs
> ...


GTX 560 Ti is out of question for me in any way - whether single or crossfire. It is waste of money in 2012.

HD 7850 Crossfire will be faster than GTX 670, but I'd prefer a GTX 670 as I prefer a single card.


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2012)

Frankly, 7850 CF is the best VFM setup atm. It needs only two 6 pin power connectors and perform better than the top cards.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 24, 2012)

cuda phsyX not applicable in ATI ( please brief me as I have close to zero knowledge)

so how would dis affect my game experience

please can u provide me a comparision link in performance for all cards in this price range

will dis card crossfire suit my moboard maximus v gene microatx

PLEASE ELABORATE ON DE PROS & CONS STATED HERE

MSI R7850 Power Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

sandeep3010 said:


> cuda phsyX not applicable in ATI ( please brief me as I have close to zero knowledge)
> 
> so how would dis affect my game experience


Not one bit.

AMD HD 7850 is much faster at OpenCL compute if it counts. Even faster than GTX 680.

HD 7850 is the card to get. Nothing else around 16K.

Performance per watt, MSI HD 7850 Power Ed is at top.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/lUNuk.gif


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 24, 2012)

PLEASE ELABORATE ON DE PROS & CONS STATED HERE

MSI R7850 Power Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2012)

1) Noisy under load - less of an issue if you ask me, and you can always use a custom fan profile
2) Overclock out of the box is small - you can manually OC it to higher levels
3) CCC Overdrive limits too low - not an issue, use Afterburner for OC
4) No support for CUDA and PhysX -doesn't matter at all

In short, these are cons for cons' sake, practically this is the best card to get all things considered.


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

sandeep3010 said:


> PLEASE ELABORATE ON DE PROS & CONS STATED HERE
> 
> MSI R7850 Power Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


I'll elaborate but I don't entertain queries asked in caps lock.

nVidia PhysX = gimmick. Now dead. Only 3-4 games use it. The point is, you want to play those 3-4 games like Batman: AC/AA or the rest every game which will run run faster in HD 7850? Plus, enabling PhysX effects in 3-4 games which support it means a 50-60% performance penalty.

Second, things computing languages like CUDA and OpenCL don't matter for gaming. AMD supports OpenCL and AMD's HD 7000 series is faster than any Geforce card nVidia has produced whether they have CUDA or not.

HD 7850 is faster in 3ds Max/Maya Viewports. It is faster than GTX 560 Ti (and also GTX 670) in compute.

Verdict: Non-sense cons written in that site. Just for the sake of it. Just read the review and performance in games and buy whichever card you want.


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 24, 2012)

PLEASE SUGGEST 1 7850 from the following ! 


Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


Asus AMD HD 7850 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC PCI Express GDDR5 Graphic Card


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 24, 2012)

^ MSI power edition FTW !


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 25, 2012)

MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more

Guys I have ordered this ! 

Shipment on its way 


Thank you all for the extended advice and genuine suggestions 

Cheers


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats for the amazing card man   pics, pics and pics . 
Also damages please.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 25, 2012)

sandeep3010 said:


> MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more
> 
> Guys I have ordered this !
> 
> ...



Where did you order it from?


----------



## sandeep3010 (Jul 30, 2012)

MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC PCI Express GDDR5 Graphic Card


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

Congozzzz.. Mind if you post some pics in real ?


----------



## sandeep3010 (Aug 6, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Congozzzz.. Mind if you post some pics in real ?




Sure !


----------

